
YouTube Inactive accounts policy - wslh
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2801981?hl=en
======
app4soft
Bad thing: some useful resources could be deleted if it's author will not use
YouTube, but left his content for archiving purposes on YouTube.

I has YouTube account with forgotten password, but account page has few
videos, that could be useful for some users (and for me, as archive copy).

Look like I should now download all uploaded videos back to my laptop...[0,1]

    
    
      $ youtube-dl -f best -citw -v <url-of-channel>
    

[0] [https://askubuntu.com/questions/856911/using-youtube-dl-
to-d...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/856911/using-youtube-dl-to-download-
entire-youtube-channel)

[1] [https://github.com/rg3/youtube-
dl/issues/14083](https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/issues/14083)

------
Bucephalus355
Wow 6 months activity and they pull the account? Not criticizing at this
moment in time but it certainly has its good and its bad.

That being said, it seems like they expect some level of activity in the form
of engagement (comments? posts?) to keep the account as wel. Ok this
seems...maybe reasonable.

However will be concerning to see what China does in this regard. Might they
require users to post at least two happy statuses a day, or else you aren’t
being “active”? You could then have your social credit score deducted. Or
maybe you have to criticize at least one other person for not being loyal
enough to the party on their FB wall. This could create a kind of social
network dystopia nightmare that we’ve only begun to understand in the West.

------
wild_preference
Fastmail.com has the worst I've seen: stop paying them and someone else can
register your email address.

Think of the security implications there.

~~~
david-s
If someone's willing to pay for fastmail, why not also set up a custom domain?
That seems to mitigate the security concern.

